# Tomb kings



## Anubite (Feb 21, 2011)

Will there be wave 2? I want plastic ushabti!!!!


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

No... Gamesworkshop have decided to completly scrap waves and release no more new models for Tomb Kings - ALL BECAUSE OF YOU!!!


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

By the looks of it there will be at least Prince Apophas, the Necrotect and Ushabti with bows will be released down the road. Those Ushabti might be plastic or just metal with variant heads and arms. Personally, I'm hoping for a plastic Necrolith Colossus/Hierotitan. Though Apophas's model does look really cool and I many just get him for that.


----------



## Anubite (Feb 21, 2011)

Haven't seen the apophis model


----------



## Anubite (Feb 21, 2011)

But as you can see in my sig and my name!!! I'm all about Anubis,etc


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

They're all in the army book already. What's to be seen is what else they'll be releasing past that.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

A bit like the plastic daemon prince - showing the model and taking AGES to release it  Gamesworkshop like to tease people.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Prostitutes tease me when they strip. I still end up bending them over and fucking them in the arse though.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Anubite said:


> But as you can see in my sig and my name!!! I'm all about Anubis,etc


If you make a TK army then your patron would be Djaf, the Nehekharan Jackal-headed God of Death. And probably Usirian, God of the Underworld who judges whether or not a soul is fit to enter the Realm of Souls.



Anubite said:


> Haven't seen the apophis model


Basically he's a skull with a crown and a gold jewelry, holding a dagger while his entire body is made of scarabs. His lore's pretty interesting too. He was a minor prince in the Numas royal family that desired the throne. One night he slit the throats of his entire family but was caught. As punishment he was eaten alive by scarabs and his skull was cast out into the desert. Because of his crimes, Apophas's was too be tormented for eternity by Usirian, however he struck a deal with the god. He would bring Usirian a soul that was a prefect match to his to suffer the torments intended for him. Usirian agreed and give him his new form as well as the dagger he killed his family in his quest to find that soul. However the joke's on the prince as no two souls are alike, meaning he'll spend the rest of eternity on unending quest.

He would make nice addition to Anubis/Djaf themed TK army given his fluff.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Ask me what I want; and I want to see a Gehebite army of Mahrak with flying ninja cat sphinx's; and not those undead constructs either. REAL ones. Well, not real, real, but models of real.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I am really, REALLY tempted to put 2 of those Sphinx looking doodads in my upcoming Comorragh (Dark Eldar, 40K) themed terrain. Like, A LOT.


----------



## Anubite (Feb 21, 2011)

yp plastic ushabti will be out soon as said my my m8t at gw hq!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Anubite said:


> yp plastic ushabti will be out soon as said my my m8t at gw hq!


Soon for GW = 6 - 8 months.


Also The sphinx's are amazing kits.....Mine should be showing up today  Plus each kit Includes a plastic tomb king! So you get 3 HQ conversion opitions for free!


----------



## Anubite (Feb 21, 2011)

i dont like the fact that i have to have a prist  id be happy with just the tomb king lord!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

This forum is an english speaking forum. Attempt to use it please.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Anubite said:


> i dont like the fact that i have to have a prist  id be happy with just the tomb king lord!


You'd want an army with just the King? No other heroes, no magic beyond the Casket of Souls and Hierotitan? That's very, very crappy idea. Straight from a lore point of view, the armies of the Tomb Kings are entirely made up of undead and animated constructs, both of which are being powered by the magic of the Liche Priests but led by the Tomb Kings and Princes. Without a Hierophant to conduct said rituals to awaken the army, only the characters who were fully or near fully embalmed after death and retained their intelligence as a result would be up and moving. That being said, the Kings and Princes are ones that actually lead the army. In fact only two Liche Priests can be the Army's General, Settra and Arkhan, and that's solely because they count as both Tomb Kings and Liche Priests. While from a gameplay perspective, without one Liche Priest around how will you replenish your casualties (as undead receive extra losses in lost combat resolutions), much less stop your entire army from crumbling to dust.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I do hope there is at least a second wave. So many of the TK models need new kits and there are several models without kits at all. It's a pretty poor situation really.


----------



## Anubite (Feb 21, 2011)

Vaz said:


> This forum is an english speaking forum. Attempt to use it please.


who isnt using english?


----------



## Anubite (Feb 21, 2011)

Akatsuki13 said:


> You'd want an army with just the King? No other heroes, no magic beyond the Casket of Souls and Hierotitan? That's very, very crappy idea. Straight from a lore point of view, the armies of the Tomb Kings are entirely made up of undead and animated constructs, both of which are being powered by the magic of the Liche Priests but led by the Tomb Kings and Princes. Without a Hierophant to conduct said rituals to awaken the army, only the characters who were fully or near fully embalmed after death and retained their intelligence as a result would be up and moving. That being said, the Kings and Princes are ones that actually lead the army. In fact only two Liche Priests can be the Army's General, Settra and Arkhan, and that's solely because they count as both Tomb Kings and Liche Priests. While from a gameplay perspective, without one Liche Priest around how will you replenish your casualties (as undead receive extra losses in lost combat resolutions), much less stop your entire army from crumbling to dust.



yes yes i get the lore and such things... i just by nature do not like being forced to "must have" anything... think that sucks...


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Anubite said:


> yp plastic ushabti will be out soon as said my my m8t at gw hq!


I believe Vaz is refering to this assault on written english.


----------



## Anubite (Feb 21, 2011)

Orochi said:


> I believe Vaz is refering to this assault on written english.


ah.... a snob i see...


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Consider it a prod in the right direction.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Anubite said:


> yes yes i get the lore and such things... i just by nature do not like being forced to "must have" anything... think that sucks...


You realize there's those kinds of things through these games. Must have blank, minimum of blank units, maximum of blank units, 25% of your army must be Core Units, etc, etc. They're called rules and they're necessarily to play the game fairly and in a balanced way. If not, what's to stop me from field an entire army mounted on sphinxes? All the Tomb Kings are asking is that you take at least one wizard, which you're gonna take anyway so why complain about it?

Also, I would like to agree with the others. Unless English is a second language to you, there should be no reason for such terrible use of the language.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Must have missed the snob comment. Sorry, I was just busy twitching the curtains to see how the Jones across the road were doing.


----------



## Anubite (Feb 21, 2011)

my 3rd actually.... and ok i see your point when it comes to rules and army build up for fairness... however i also play chaos and high elves, they dont force me to have magic... i dont like magic.. i love the theme of tomb kings, my army that i am putting together only consits of ushabti, chariots and well tomb king, but i must take a wizzard now that i do not want. all i am trying to say is that i shouldnt be forced to chose a specific unit..


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

You don't take any wizards in your armies? I don't think I've ever seen a non-Dwarf army without one wizard. Unfortunately for you, undead armies by their very nature are armies of magic. The Tomb Kings need a Hierophant and the Vampire Counts need their Vampire Lord. Without them, the magic keeping their armies standing falls apart and their army crumbles. That's just the way it is. You need at least one Liche or failing that, Settra or Arkhan. And even then, they need their magic to keep themselves going in battle.

If you don't want to deal with magic then you should stick to the living armies of WHFB.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If you're taking Chariots, no reason not to take Settra.


----------



## Anubite (Feb 21, 2011)

yh but vampiers are melee gods!!!


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

The Vampires themselves yes, but they still their magic to keep the rest of their army up and fighting. You just can't play undead without magic to replenish fallen troops, which you loose more over than living troops because undead have the Unstable rule. You just can't play Tomb Kings as you do Chaos and High Elves.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Reading through this thread, it's clear that your 'grasp' on the concept of this army just isn't there.

I mean yes, play the army how you wish. But expect to tell you how to play it in a 'better' fashion.


----------



## Anubite (Feb 21, 2011)

same way as you told me to play my dark eldar in the better fashion?? and you told me i wont get a single win? when i walked away with half of my games won?... no such thing as "better" fashion especially in fantasy...


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

No, they will help you get the most out of your army.

As for your DE tales, we only have your word to go on. Personally, I don't believe you. And I sincerely doubt that anyone else does either.

Good day!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Fluff-wise, I can see no reason why the priest who raised the forces must take part in the battle itself. Imagine only one priest remains "alive" in an area due to a spear of enemy forces cutting off a TK army from it's base; a sensible tactic at this point would be to raise as big an army as possible and send it to assault the blockade, whilst the only priest remaining stays away from trouble as it is all over once he is gone whereas anything that crumbles can be replaced later.

Whilst I have no comment on how sensible it would be as a tactic, this would lead to an game where you were fighting as quickly as possible to smash the enemy before the initial resurrections wore off.


----------



## Anubite (Feb 21, 2011)

exactly!!!

and orochi my ticket number was 147 so when the results get posted on the website you can see for your self.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I can play against retards anyday and win mate. Try playing against dedicated tournament players with pimped up lists, and you'll struggle.

I can take Marauder Horsemen MSU, Forsaken, and Slaanesh Chaos Spawn for my Chaos Warriors Army. I might win a couple of games, but then drop me into a Troll/Chosen Block army and I'll lose like no tomorrow.

It's like someone wanting a competitive magic heavy army army at 2.4K, but saying no to Teclis. Might make you feel good, in some way inside by not taking him, but in actuality, you're effectively cutting off a finger.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

This guy doesn't listen Vaz. 

I fail to see the point in putting up ideas/lists for ammendment if you're just going to dwell on some ridiculous high horse.

Each to their own.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Well Dave T Hobbit's suggestion would be interesting for a special Tomb King battle type, an armylist devoid of a Hierophant would be seriously handicapped. In fact, I don't think that such an army would survive entire game like that between losses in battle and losing skeletons and Wounds for your constructs every turn.


----------



## Anubite (Feb 21, 2011)

Akatsuki13 said:


> Well Dave T Hobbit's suggestion would be interesting for a special Tomb King battle type, an armylist devoid of a Hierophant would be seriously handicapped. In fact, I don't think that such an army would survive entire game like that between losses in battle and losing skeletons and Wounds for your constructs every turn.



but it would be fun!!!!!


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Anubite said:


> but it would be fun!!!!!


If you don't mind losing pretty much every time, then yes.


----------

